# Humidifier Magnet Problem.



## UniqueStylz (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok, So here's the problem. The tape that holds the magnet to the humidor, about after 2 weeks seems to just let go. I will open the humidor, and the humidifier will just be laying on the shelf. I will reapply the magnets, and the will stick for two more weeks. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hot glue from a glue gun. As long as it does not have any odor. Any kind of stinky adhesive may impart odors to the cigars...
You could always just buy more heavy duty double sided tape.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep. Make room on the shelf for it to lay. I had the same issue once trying to keep the humidifier on the wall of the humidor (vertically rather than upside down). It too kept detaching because of the humidity. Honestly, what you should do is buy Heartfelt bead tubes and lay them flat on the shelf. That's the path I took and couldn't be happier. Well, I guess I could be being it takes away some room I could be placing cigars. But it's worth it and no more unglueing hassles.


Rev.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I had that problem with my coolerdor. The magnets on one of the humidifiers didn't want to stick to the plastic. I just pulled the magnets off and applied velcro. Problem solved. I just have to be extra careful when removing the humidifier because the velcro strip want to pull off. Now the other humidifier is doing the same thing. For this side I'm going to try the double faced tape to see if it's any better.


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

This happens to me with every humidor I purchase (7). I use super-glue just a little bit on each magnet and stick it to the humidifier. No problems ever after that with it falling off. No problems with smell, odor, whatever, it works well and is simple and cheap. Good luck.


----------



## slayoner (Apr 11, 2009)

I had the exact same problem when i got my humidor,one of the magnets had come unglued from the humidifier by the time i opened the box and the adhesive on the metal plates wouldn't hold to the box for any amount of time. i scraped the foam adhesive off the best i could with a knife, cleaned the metal then i attached the metal plates to the wood with krazy glue. I also krazy glued the unstuck magnet back to the humidifier. 

no detrimental odors are anything imparted into the cigars so don't worry about that. short of leaving an open sharpie or jar of nail polish remover in your humidor i don't think there's anything you could do that'll give your cigars a noticeable change in flavor


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I feel like every humidor has this problem. I put mine on the shelf.


----------



## golfermd (Feb 18, 2009)

Same problem. When I get around to it I am going to use some CA to make it more secure.. :banana:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

maybe try some odurless glue...hot glue and put that sucker in there


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

WOW!!! I just bought my first humidor ever, granted a 20-25 ct, but the same thing happened to me too!!! LOL !!!

I used velcro but thanks 4 the good fix Rubix^3

I have the dollar store glue gun heating up now as the velcro even seems to loose it's grip sometimes!


----------



## UniqueStylz (Apr 29, 2009)

So can I only order the Heartfelt beads? And what size should I get? I have a 50 Count, and a 100 count


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

3M double sided tape. Don't buy an off brand, get the real s#!t!


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

MrMusicMan1 said:


> This happens to me with every humidor I purchase (7). I use super-glue just a little bit on each magnet and stick it to the humidifier. No problems ever after that with it falling off. No problems with smell, odor, whatever, it works well and is simple and cheap. Good luck.


Does it work to glue the metal piece to the wooden lid? I glued the magnet to the humidifier with some epoxy glue but the problem I am having is the little metal squares coming loose from the lid. Do you think super glue will work there? Thanks


----------



## Kook (Apr 20, 2010)

I got some 3M double-sided tape that is made for outdoor use (pretty thick). It works great.


----------



## upandcoming (May 12, 2012)

UniqueStylz said:


> So can I only order the Heartfelt beads? And what size should I get? I have a 50 Count, and a 100 count


You're only going to need a few ounces maybe. What I do is buy the half pound bag, a few tubes for humidors I gave now, and have leftovers for my overflow or if I get a new humidor all I will need is a new tube or mesh vsg. It really works out cheaper that way. There's also a calculator on the site to put in the dimensions and what not to see what amount you truly need.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

When I still used the round hockey puck humidifier and also had the magnet come off, I tried to just glue it back on, but it still came off. I then took a pocket knife and scratched up the back of the puck so the surface wasn't so smooth and the glue had something to grab onto. After some experimentation, I took the puck off the inside of the lid and set it down on the bottom of the humi. It started to leak out of the bottom and now I use kitty litter in a tall narrow plastic container with holes smaller than the KL chunks drilled in it that sits on the bottom and fits just under the top tray.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

Rev2010 said:


> Honestly, what you should do is buy Heartfelt bead tubes and lay them flat on the shelf. That's the path I took and couldn't be happier.


The only way to fly. I bought soime Heartfelt 65% tubes from a fellow Puffer, and I have never looked back. I was so pleased with them that I took the gel humidifier cartridge out of my second humidor, cleaned it out and bought a bulk bag of Heartfelt beads to replace the gel.


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

I used to use velcro! Cheap and gets the job done!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Not sure how I missed this, before, but this is in the wrong forum.

Moving to accessories.


----------

